# Slayer + VRO



## tomcon (15. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen,

ich habe ein Slayer 70 und den Syntace VRO-Vorbau mit nem 12° Lenker.
Kurzfristig hatte ich einen 16°-Lenker dran. Der erschien mir zu sehr gekrümmt. Jetzt bin ich wieder am Schwanken, ob ich nicht wieder auf 16° umrüste (bequemer).

Welche Lenker und Krümmungen fahrt ihr???



greetz


----------



## schlappmacher (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich hab noch keine Erfahrung, aber werde mein 2004er Slayer mit dem Syntace VRO ECO mit 12° Kröpfung ausrüsten. Scheint ja keine schlechte Wahl zu sein, nach  Deinem posting. Werd aber erst nächste Saison damit fahrn.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexeus (17. Oktober 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab noch keine Erfahrung, aber werde mein 2004er Slayer mit dem Syntace VRO ECO mit 12° Kröpfung ausrüsten. Scheint ja keine schlechte Wahl zu sein, nach  Deinem posting. Werd aber erst nächste Saison damit fahrn.
> 
> ...




Hi,
hatte an meinem alten Switch 2002 auch den VRO Vorbau mit einem 12° Lenker (VRO Vector Lowrider).
Fand das eigentlich ganz gut. Ich denke der 16° ist evtl. doch ziemlich weit nach hinten gebogen.

Aloha,
Alexeus


----------

